# Best food related story of the day



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...-home-into-restaurant-despite-sign-above-door


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

derum:

Doesn't everyone have an illuminated Orlando's sign above the front door of their home??


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And if they don't, shouldn't they?


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

Mine will say:

"nunc est bibendum"


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

"Summa abbas cucaniesis"


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Just lost 4 pds for the month to get back into my suits. Not sure what to say it was just food choices. , just moderation I guess.


----------

